# Wie erkenne ich, ob mein Netzteil noch richtig funktioniert?



## mixxed_up (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier noch ein Corsair CX400 Netzeil rumliegen. Da ich es gerne verkaufen möchte, muss ich wissen ob es noch funktioniert. Vor einiger Zeit  wurde die Unterseite des Netzteils versehentlich in eine kleine Wasserpfütze getaucht (Katzen haben eine Blumenvase auf dem Tisch umgeschmissen, auf dem das Netzteil lag). Augenscheinlich war nichts in der Elektronik, war halt nur die Unterseite nass ...

Wie erkenne ich, ob das Netzteil noch funktionstüchtig ist? Ich hab keinen PC, an dem ich das testen könnte, und ich würde es aufgrund der Gefahr, dass es kaputt sein könnte, auch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. Januar 2011)

nunja das ist sehr gewagt, ich würde es ein paar Tage trocknen lassen am besten noch mal 3-4 Minuten mit dem Fön reinhalten zum trocknen und noch 2 Tage stehen lassen. Dann sollte wenn es ein wenig Tropfen nur waren, alles abgetrocknet sein, im Zweifelsfall wenn keine Eile ist dann lass es am besten 7 Tage trocknen dann kann nix mehr Nass sein  Auf einer Lauwarmen Heizung trocknet es am besten. (Lauwarm - nicht Heiss)!

Dann kannst Du das Netzteil testen, hier eine einfache Möglichkeit das Netzteil zu testen:

http://www.corsair.com/content/tabs/videoplayer/id/1


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Januar 2011)

normal nur mit sowas in der Art.
Antec - Digitaler PC-Netzteil Tester

Oder der Freundliche Compi Laden umme Ecke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Januar 2011)

Normal haben PC Läden wie PC Spezialist etc. die Möglichkeit sowas schnell zu testen, sollte man solch einen Tester nicht selbst zur Hand haben.


----------

